# Slow Laptop - HPG61-415SA



## alan89 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if you can help. My laptop has gone ridiculously slow! (Open firefox and try to uninstall a program - Computer just freaks out, nothing loads etc)

I first restored my laptop back to factory state with the recovery partiton. Once restored it was still slow. Not as bad but slow but no where near to the speeds when I got it.

Second time I deleted the windows partition completey and reinstalled from a windows disk but I am still having the same problem after about a month of use.

I have done:


Full Antivirus Scan
Scanned with malwarebytes
Cleaned with CCleaner
Defragged with defraggler
None of this is working and I am out of ideas!

System Details:
Windows 7 Home Professional - 64bit
Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2100 MHz (Pentium Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz)
4GB RAM
C: (NTFS) 305242 MB (214975 MB free)

If you need any other info just let me know  
Thank you


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Try this:
Boot up in safe mode with networking.
Still slow ?


----------



## alan89 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok did that and everything seems fine. Opened flash, photoshop and premier pro and no freezing  

Only two things that I have always installed on my laptop are Adobe Master Collection CS5 and Bitdefender 2010 (AV).

Maybe its the bitdefender??


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:If you ran in safe mode with networking,that means that a started task in normal mode is probably the culprit.
One way to start ,of course,is re-install or re-activate the program you suspect and see what happens.
Another way might be to list the tasks running in each mode,and compare.
Listing running tasks in safe and normal mode.

Open a command prompt in normal mode and type the following command.

tasklist >c:\nortasks.txt


Do it again in safe mode with networking and use this command.

tasklist >c:\saftasks.txt

This will give you two text files in the root of C: that list the tasks running in each mode. Compare the lists and see what unique processes are running in normal mode. 

Another avenue would be to go into msconfig/start up tasks and in groups of 4 uncheck the entries and re-boot.If not in that group,re-check that group and uncheck the next group of 4 and so on till you hit the right group,then disable one at a time till you hit it.A bit cumbersome,but is another way.


----------

